# Towing camper w/o electric brake controller



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have a towing question. I would like to tow a small camper, its a Tada by Dutchman, a small 1-2 person camper. It has electric brakes. I want to tow it with an 04 Nissan Titan. The truck does NOT have electric brake controller.

We borrowed this trailer and were given an adapter for the wiring connection. But when we try to tow it the brakes on the trailer lock up. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

If the trailer has a battery disconnect it.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

*Brake controller*

I have an electric brake controller that I don't use any more and can let it go cheap if you are interested.:idea:


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Brake trailer locking up has nothing to do with not having a controller. The brake is defective and fails to release. 
Trailer under 2,000 lbs is not required to have brake. For such a small trailer I wonder if it is really a brake lockup or the axle/ball bearing is the problem. 
The wiring connector is likely for the lighting system only. 

I'd suggest you to jack the trailer up on stand, take the wheels off and see if it indeed has brakes. If yes, check and see if the release mechanism is functioning or already rusted out.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Brake controller might be bad.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

i think you are sending all 12 volts of electicty to your brakes without the controller. there are adapters you can buy to pull the trailer without using the trailer brakes. The only thing i would be concerned with is hills and wind.


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

If you get into a "sway" situation w/o trailer brakes you are screwed ... Just my opinion --- get a controller and play it safe.


----------

